# The Craziest Cherry



## Nicolas Alary (Nov 23, 2007)

Hey guys ! 

I worked on another product shot yesterday and I thought you might be interested in seeing it so here it is : 







You can see a before / after roll over here !


----------



## Christie Photo (Nov 24, 2007)

Very nice.  I'm a bit surprised about the logo color change.  It's effective, but I've never been allowed to do that.

-Pete


----------

